# in the market for a new bow



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

well my old hoyt has lasted ten good seasons and killed a few nice bucks, and a bunch of other deer. i just feel it is time for an upgrade. i bought the bow whej i was 15 and plan on using it a few more times this late season and punching my combo tags.

anyway anyone have any suggestions on reasonably priced bows that shoot well. im loking for something in the 500-600 dollar range with the upper limit in the 800 range. any suggestions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Mswell go 200 more and Get the helim from Matthews im buying one this offseason good luck i have a bear mauler its treated me great!
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Bare bow or with everything on it?

I've got a longer-ish draw at 30" and will be getting a Z9. Essentially the z7x but longer ATA. 

Price all depends on where you buy it from. I could spend $850 for a Mathews at Jay's or spend $734 back home at a pro shop. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

Go to a archery shop and shoot as many as you can, and find one that feels the most comfortable for you.


----------



## steelton (Jan 29, 2012)

my vote is for a bowtech. they have silky smooth draw cycles and little to no hand shock. You can pick one up ready to hunt off clist for less than 550.


----------



## sniperx043 (Nov 27, 2012)

Agree go to a sport shop and shoot every bow they have there and see what feels best for you.. IMO I would look at bowtech they usually come out with new bows in mid january but they usually have one mid $ range bow in the mix that are great bows.. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

i plan on shooting a bunch...i really have heard good things about strother, but hard to find and a little pricey. i do like the bear lineup, as well as bowtech.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

Where are you located?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## HavenHunter (Dec 13, 2011)

Now is the time to buy if your serious. 2012 models left over are getting cleared out. Most places already have 2013s out. I know Long Range Archery has some left still if your on the west side of the state.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

im in ionia county
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BuckMark7305 (Mar 31, 2012)

Take a look at mission archery mathews line of bows. There new ballistic is awesome.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Give the Strother line up a go, local and very well made. Quest is also one brand you should look at/shoot. Do not be afraid to pass on the big 3 koolaid. Hoyt has some nice offerings too.


----------



## 68w (Jan 19, 2012)

schupbach has a big selection. its worth the drive even if you dont buy there to be able to shoot almost everything. just be up front and let them know that you arnt sure what yo want yet and that you want to shoot everything. talk to mitch if he is around. good luck.


----------



## SPITFIRE (Feb 10, 2005)

STG8008 said:


> Go to a archery shop and shoot as many as you can, and find one that feels the most comfortable for you.


 This your best answer.

After ten years whatever bow you choose now will be a huge upgrade in feel and performance,let us know what you choose. Like to hear peoples feed back on what made them pull the trigger on their purchase.


----------



## Spartans8989 (Jan 28, 2009)

I've got a bowtech D350 thinking about selling. 30" dl, 60lbs, very fast. I just can't get used to the short 6" brace height. Not very forgiving. Pm me if your interested. West side of state 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

STG8008 said:


> Go to a archery shop and shoot as many as you can, and find one that feels the most comfortable for you.


I'll 2nd that!


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Just picked up a Hoyt Carbon Element today. Was between that and a Heli-m. The Hoyt went on sale and closed that deal for me. Both great bows


----------



## hickabilly (Jan 5, 2011)

steelton said:


> my vote is for a bowtech. they have silky smooth draw cycles and little to no hand shock. You can pick one up ready to hunt off clist for less than 550.


 I got assassin switched the hostage to an ultra rest and I love it I shoot almost everything out there and for my situation (same limits you have) i was not disappointed


----------

